# Italian Lakes



## 93980 (May 1, 2005)

We are considering going to the Italian Lakes -- end of September into October, any info re the likely weather at that time and/or general comments about the area would be great.
Many thanks

Jack


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Do you mean lake Trasimino in Umbria or right up north Italy ?


----------



## 93980 (May 1, 2005)

Good question, not thought past the northern lakes but if you have info on both areas it would be appreciated.
Thanks 

Jack


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lakes*

Hi

Garda/Como etc should be crystal clear skies and warm by day - mid/late October likely to be cool at night.

Trasimeno in Tuscany - should be warm but not too hot. Ideal base for touring - Chiusi rail station is very near - an Intercity link to Rome, Florence and such. Siena, Montepulciano and Chianciano only a short drive away.

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Russell.. 
how doable would the northern lakes be in an RV, roads, car parks, camping spots etc.. ? reading your posts has ignited an interest :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lakes*

Jim

Lake Garda - easy to access most places - follow coach parking etc....

West side of the Lake - you can travel between Salo and Riva but I would not recommend it. Some of the tunnels are very low and narrow - I have lost a mirror on an Expressliner before! The eastern side of the Lake is much more "do - able" in a large vehicle.

On the east, you could park in the parking place at Malcesine and get the ferry to Limone on the western side. Ferries run regularly and are cheap. Limone is a small town and well worth a walk round. You can easily park at Riva - in the bus station if you ask nicely like I did with the Compass and get a bus into town. You can also use their toilet dump if you ask politely! Desenzano has a huge (free) parking area and again boats operate all over the Lake from here. Trains run to Verona, Venezia and Milano.

Places to visit - problem is parking - even in a 6m Compass many car parks have height barriers causing problems.

I would recommend off season if you are using George as your touring vehicle. If you were happy to leave George on the campsite and use push bikes, buses etc to get around you would quite easily.

Treat George like a coach and you won't go far wrong.

I could go on for ever, so I had best invite you and Jan over next year!

See you in Lasize sul Garda!

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

Thanks Russell, I thought it might be a bit of a 'challenge' :wink: but hey, what's a wing mirror more or less :lol: :lol: 
Great info and we may well take you up on your kind offer next spring once the snow has thawed.. 8) 

Cheers.. Jim n Jan 

night night ...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Snow at Garda*

Hi Jim

I hope there won't be any snow! Therewas this year - the first for donkeys years! I don't want any next winter. Oscar and dad want to play by the Lake etc!

Rapide561


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

As Rapide561 states, Trasimino is quite 'central' for several of the larger cities [via trains which are cheap & on time], the only drawback we found during the height of summer was little flies & mossies around the lake at dusk - pesky little things, we were there staying in a friends house up in the hills around Trasimino & found that once you get up higher your insect free [but some of the small roads [via bianca's = white roads] are quite narrow.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trasimeno*

Hi

I can,t remember the name of the town along Trasimeno but I saw (what I thought at the time was a coach park full of campers) but now know as an aire.

Mozzies are a problem in Florence too - the River Arno is not the cleanest of rivers!

If you don't want to stay at Trasimeno, spend a day there and head for Chianciano Terme - beautiful spa town where you can have an all over massage or mud bath!

Then on to Montepulciano for some "medicine" (red or white)

Rapide561


----------



## 93980 (May 1, 2005)

Have been away for a few days, thanks for the info.

Jack


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*TRASIMENO*

 
Hi Rapide,
you're probably thinking of Passignano sul Trasimeno, a pretty little town which has ample free motorhome parking on the quayside with fresh water point, grey and black water dump, and also a couple of nice commercial campsites on the lakeside. Train services to Perugia, and connections to Arezzo/Florence. Also ferry services for tour of the lake and to the islands.There are sometimes a sort of midgy type fly around, but don't bite. Several other campsites also scattered around the lake towards Castiglione del Lago.
saluti,
eddied


----------

